# Taxes!!!!



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

This post is not fishing related and it may be moved if anyone wants to move it.
I guess you could say that this is a confession of my ignorance. I recently bought a lot in Onalaska at my wife's insistence.....I like the lot also I must admit. Well, we bought it THEN checked out the tax rates in Polk County and Onalaska School District......I almost passed out when I figured my taxes on the estimated value of the home I had planned to build. It is an outrageous amount and the county and OSD hardly allow anything for Homestead and over 65 exemptions. They have Houston tax rates, but not the same exemption amounts.
I may have to rethink building there because of the HIGH TAXES.
I can't believe the local residents have let the taxes get this far out of hand and ruin such a nice place around the lake.
Just like with the presidential elections, very few go to vote so the ones in charge do as they please until it is only good for a few.
I'm done now. Thanks


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup. Welcome to legalized theft. I always planned to leave my place to the kids. Polk county has erased that possibility. And we can't even vote! They will laugh in your face at the appraisal hearings.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a close friend who built a 3brm-2 bath-dbl garage on the water in Bridge Harbor in 1998.
In 2002 when he sold it his taxes were *only* $7650.00 per year. I know because I almost bought it. It sold for 165,000.
The taxes at the lake all of the way around it are tremendous. But not all over Polk county. I live on 146 south of Livingston. I have over an acre with a two story 2300 sq feet of living space. All brick with a private 6 acre lake across the street. No visible neighbors, deer and many birds and good bass fishing.
I pay less than $500 a year with 65 exemption/homestead.
I built the house with subcontractors. My note payments are $7600 a year. About the same as the taxes on the Bridge Harbor place.
I have some unimproved 1/2 acre lots out here that the taxes are only $23 a year.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sure why people complain about the tax rates in Polk county. The tax rate where your lot is runs $2.16 per $100 evaluation. Most tax rates in Pasadena seem to be 2.2-2.5. In Houston, most seem to be over 3. And those aren't waterfront. My waterfront house here in Polk County taxes run $500 a year more than my smaller non-waterfront house in Galveston County. You are correct about low exemptions though. 
At one time I was about to purchase a smaller home in League City and my taxes would have been $5000 more a year than they are here. Just saying.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I'm not sure why people complain about the tax rates in Polk county. The tax rate where your lot is runs $2.16 per $100 evaluation. Most tax rates in Pasadena seem to be 2.2-2.5. In Houston, most seem to be over 3. And those aren't waterfront. My waterfront house here in Polk County taxes run $500 a year more than my smaller non-waterfront house in Galveston County. You are correct about low exemptions though.
> At one time I was about to purchase a smaller home in League City and my taxes would have been $5000 more a year than they are here. Just saying.


Yes, my complaint is the small amount, if any, allowed for exemptions. I knew the tax rate was about the same as the Houston area. My taxes in Pasadena based on a home appraised at $235000 were $6500, but with my exemptions I paid only $2500 per year. That is not the case in Polk County. My exemptions in Polk County will only save an estimated $800. I wont know the actual amount until my house is completed and on the tax role.
I will bite the bullet as everyone else does and , of course pay the taxes. I will just have to limit myself to one new boat and truck every two years instead of every year. No sympathy needed here and certainly not wanting any.
Hey......I'm joking here!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Live in town, one acre, small house $300.00 a year taxes, have a boat in a slip, $165.00 a month. That's the way to do it. I think if I lived on the lake I would fish less.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Live in town, one acre, small house $300.00 a year taxes, have a boat in a slip, $165.00 a month. That's the way to do it. I think if I lived on the lake I would fish less.


You def fish a LOT! I may be forced to go your direction too, because I doubt I will ever be able to afford to build on my lot and then pay those high taxes.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not complaining about the rate...it's that my appraisal tripled in the last two years. I never want to sell...been here 30 years...but on a second home and fixed income, I can barely afford to keep our place. And I get no exemptions since I'm a weekender. But it is what it is.
The folks on the water pay dearly compared to the rest of the county.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That's one reason we sold Mark our taxes tripled in San Jac and not on the water. Appraisal shot up. You can fight it but it won't drop much.


----------



## pickle-fork (Apr 22, 2013)

*Taxes*

Its armed robbery is what it is, but what can you do. My home value has doubled in the last two years. Its crazy but how can it be stopped. You are taxed more because your place it kept up, grass cut walkways edged and you keep it clean and nice.

Let the grass grow park some old juck cars in the yard with a couple washing machines and your value will fall like a rock. I guess thats what they want us to do.

Polk counrty says they have no money,,,,, Look at there budget, most emplyees have cell phones all payed for and a county truck to drive home and to the store and we are paying for all of this.

My work place makes me drive my own car and I have to pay my own cell bill, If they would stop all the free stuff they would have money running out of there you know what.:texasflag


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

we no sooner got moved in two weeks ago and were unpacking in our new house in Onalaska, and 2 scouts from the appraisal district already came snooping around the place. I jokingly said "you guys sure didn't waste any time getting here!". They failed to find the humor in my sarcasm. A couple of years ago there was a huge tax increase on waterfront in Polk County. It even got the attention of Paul Bettencourt from Houston and some others. I think some folks got weeded out of the appraisal district as a result of that and things seem to have gotten more reasonable. I figure I've got about ten years of enjoying my beautiful new lake home before the tax man runs us off. Then it will be living in a trailer down by the river as Chris Farley used to say!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

They tried to double mine in the tax grab a few years back. Bettencourt came down to fight a bunch of them and I saw his guy when I went to fight mine. He was 0 for 34 at that point. You can't win in front of the appraisal board in Polk County because you are fighting against the people trying to take your money. They were out of line with what they were trying to do to me and I ended up going to arbitration with an independent arbitrator out of Houston and won big. To really pile on, since I won, they had to pay the arbitrator.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

2 or 3 years ago when Livinston caught fire again and many from lake conroe found they could fish again on livingston. That also woke up the tax collectors too. Most that live in Livingston can't afford much as they are retired and have limited income. Many of the older retired people are passing away also meaning that the kids that live out of town now own the property. Another reason for the tax collector to up the rate. But there are still many that live here and vote! tax collector beware! Now I know for many years "bid" Smith was the tax assessor...now there's a new one...I just wonder if "bid" Smith got voted out? Never found out the story or Smith just retired. Now many are finding out as did in the past Livingston is to long of a drive if you work in Houston...and the lake has been down the last couple of years meaning less boaters....equals less revenue. I ve even been going past Eagle falls....or whatever that development was going to be up fm356. I see that failed. The building is falling down and instead of a paved road its just a dirt road with ruts. Livingston is still a retirement community with people on fixed income that watch where every penny goes.
We have fought our taxes every year! There's a long line of people every year of others fighting their taxes. Of course, its the usual song and dance...bah bah bah...ok now pay. But they know that the time comes that they well be looking for a job too. Hard to pay taxes when your eating rice and beans.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Living on a public water supply lake has never interested me for many reasons, taxes being just one.

Living out in the country has always been a dream for me and my family and we live that dream every day.

We made our own water front *without the taxes* by building 5 ponds on the place over the years.

Now we have World Class bass fishing right out my back door...and raise some of the largest bluegills you will see anywhere.....all for virtually no taxes...and the only fishing pressure is that which we apply ourselves.

Taxes on country land are very reasonable here in Polk County especially in view of the services provided.

With ample rainfall and good soils, it is an ideal location for those who love to hunt and fish and just live the good life, free from a lot of Government interference.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I do appreciate your opinion, Meadowlark and that you are living right where you want to be.....in the country. Myself, I have always dreamt of building my retirement home on a water front lot on a big lake. I just don't understand why they have to hit the people on the water so much harder than those not on the water. But, like I said in my earlier post, if they would just give the older/disabled, retired people the exemptions as they should, it would all work out. I knew the tax rates when I bought the lot, but was not aware of the low to nothing tax exemptions.
I will enjoy my home on the water immensely......high taxes and low exemptions or not.
I do thank each of you for reading my original post and voicing your opinions on the matter.
I hope to be seeing each of you around the lake. Don't forget to vote!
God Bless


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I'm not complaining about the rate...it's that my appraisal tripled in the last two years. I never want to sell...been here 30 years...but on a second home and fixed income, I can barely afford to keep our place. And I get no exemptions since I'm a weekender. But it is what it is.
> The folks on the water pay dearly compared to the rest of the county.


Just remember that appraisal has nothing to do with value of your property, it is called spreading the wealth. The county looks at how much they want to spend or waste in their so called budget then then the appraisal district goes into action and removes the money from your pocket, I agree with you it truly is a form of true corruption.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Snus-
Your representitives are:
U.S. Congressman Steve Stockman
State Senator Robert Nichols
State Representative James White

The only real resolve is engaging them and the folks below them.

My opinion: If tax increases are a result of infrastructure improvements, I can live with it. If taxes increases are a result of just wanting more money for doing nothing, don't pay it & revolt.

In any case, I'd rather fish...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Snus said:


> .... But, like I said in my earlier post, if they would just give the older/disabled, retired people the exemptions as they should, it would all work out. I knew the tax rates when I bought the lot, but was not aware of the low to nothing tax exemptions.
> ...


I certainly agree with you that you should get every exemption you are entitled to....water front should not automatically eliminate you from exemptions...and if it has, I sure would protest that.

Tax rate is one thing, but in my experience with the County, they are more than willing to give every exemption you are entitled to.

I hope it works out for you and your family


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

we got nailed last 2 or 3 yrs----protested one yr--were told not only would they not reduce my taxes they would increase them again the next yr because they misfigured my sq footage by 20 sq ft----forgot to include my front porch-----my what? geez......


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Taxes*

The only real answer is to toss the thieves out! Get involved in the local precincts for democrats and republicans and vote the thieves out. I have been an elected water board director for 29 years and in the process taxes have been lowered from about 83 cents to less than 34 cents while the district has grown from 400 homes to almost 2200. The only people the elected listen to is the ballot box! Start yourselves a Tea Party group and vote the bastards out!!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

jas415 said:


> The only real answer is to toss the thieves out! Get involved in the local precincts for democrats and republicans and vote the thieves out. I have been an elected water board director for 29 years and in the process taxes have been lowered from about 83 cents to less than 34 cents while the district has grown from 400 homes to almost 2200. The only people the elected listen to is the ballot box! Start yourselves a Tea Party group and vote the bastards out!!!!!


I wish I could. Weekenders cannot vote!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

jas415 said:


> The only real answer is to toss the thieves out! Get involved in the local precincts for democrats and republicans and vote the thieves out. I have been an elected water board director for 29 years and in the process taxes have been lowered from about 83 cents to less than 34 cents while the district has grown from 400 homes to almost 2200. The only people the elected listen to is the ballot box! Start yourselves a Tea Party group and vote the bastards out!!!!!


 You are 100% correct, Sir.
I will be at the polls the next time around.
God Bless


----------



## Green Curado (Oct 31, 2012)

*Taxes*

Waterfront taxes are exponentially higher for one simple reason. Waterfront property is a valuable,limited commodity and people will pay an arm and a leg for it. The appraisal district is tasked with the challenge of valuing property at market value. I spoke with them when My property value jumped through the roof a couple of years ago. They dont always get it just right but the state of Texas audits them every year and compares actual sale price for properties sold that year to what the appraisal district has on the books for the same property. Waterfront property in Polk County had been underappraised for many many years and the appraisal district had to make some significant increases in recent years just to get back in compliance. I hate my high taxes but I am glad I own an appreciating asset. For those of us over 65, as long as your waterfront house is your main home, your property values can skyrocket and your taxes will not increase.


----------

